# Directv stopped supporting THR22 and no replacement spares?



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

On the TiVo Community Forum There is a posting that D* isn't supporting the THR22 anymore and they don't has spares to replace failed units.
That makes the THR22 a very short lived platform.
I know that this is wishfull thinking, but wouldn't it be nice if they were migrateing the TiVo software to a later box?....not!
The good thing about the THR22 is that if the hard drive fails, it is a no brainer to install a new drive and get it back up and running, don't have to load an opperating system of configure the drive at all, the box does all the work.
Now, if someone could hack the drive so it could be copyed to a larger drive and maintain the recordings, one could make a backup drive so you wouldn't loose your recordings.
When the HR10-250 came out, Hackers were quick to jump on it and devlope software to do just that.
I find it interesting that the hacking community never tried to develop any software to copy and expand the drive. Too bad.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall it has been posted here - I did ask him technical questions about partitioning ... copy with expanding ..


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

I just saw a DTV add yesterday boasting that DTV offers a TIVO based system and DISH doesn't.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Still showing as available for order on my account;

For $199.00.

Ah ... no thank you ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bflora said:


> I just saw a DTV add yesterday boasting that DTV offers a TIVO based system and DISH doesn't.


It wouldn't be the first time Marketing was writing bad checks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry, don't by that they have stopped selling them just yet. I thought their contract is through 2017. Maybe one of the installers will let us know if they have some own their warehouses still.

And as for replacing and adding bigger hard drives, all the hr2/4xs do that just fine.

One of the big reasons DIRECTV kicked TiVo to the curb the first time was their complete lack of security for things recorded onto their system.

And at this point,I don't think TiVo has the brain power to ask for and create a hr44 based TiVo product for DIRECTV.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Never heard if the THR22 easy to pull events from its drive ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe one of the installers will let us know if they have some own their warehouses still.


Nope, we still have the same 100+ that we have had for the last year.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And there it is, wrong info from whoever the op talked to...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've confirmed that DIRECTV is still offering the THR22. Just plain paranoia, that's all.


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

Glad of that.
Sounds like one CSR was really trying to push D* DVR's
Solid Signal still has them available also.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've confirmed that DIRECTV is still offering the THR22. Just plain paranoia, that's all.


Those Tivo users are a paranoid bunch arent they? :rotfl:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BAMCAT said:


> Glad of that.
> Sounds like one CSR was really trying to push D* DVR's
> Solid Signal still has them available also.


To be honest, based on the level of software development the THR22 has had, I probably would too. It'd be a much different story if it was closer to a Tivo Premiere or Roamio. Though I wouldn't use this particular tactic.


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

Got a message on the DVR from D* stating "TiVo is back!!"
There they go again, trying to draw in customers with the TiVo name, and then I bet that they will push their DVR with the same line about TiVo not working with the whole home system.
Bait and switch!
Why don't they just update the TiVo software so TiVo will work with the whole home system?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BAMCAT said:


> Got a message on the DVR from D* stating "TiVo is back!!"
> There they go again, trying to draw in customers with the TiVo name, and then I bet that they will push their DVR with the same line about TiVo not working with the whole home system.
> Bait and switch!
> Why don't they just update the TiVo software so TiVo will work with the whole home system?


I don't think you know what bait and switch is.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Tivo probably isn't really interested in making it whole home compatible.


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

Writing the recording to the drive is different software and format. No way it will ever work.

We still have Tivo's in stock.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JasTay4224 said:


> *Writing the recording to the drive is different software and format. No way it will ever work.*
> 
> We still have Tivo's in stock.


What you mean by that ? Could you provide real details to ppl who're writing programs for living ?


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

"We still have TiVo's in stock"?

Who do you represent?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"We still have TiVo's in stock"?

Who do you represent?


Installers I'm sure as several have said they still have plenty including most the ones they ever got sent in the first place. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Installers I'm sure as several have said they still have plenty including most the ones they ever got sent in the first place. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app
Yup, who ever needs a TiVO in my market, has to clean up the 4 inches of dust on the boxes!!!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## frankygamer (Jul 1, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Sorry, don't by that they have stopped selling them just yet. I thought their contract is through 2017. Maybe one of the installers will let us know if they have some own their warehouses still.
> 
> And as for replacing and adding bigger hard drives, all the hr2/4xs do that just fine.
> 
> ...


Nice to apples to oranges comparison. Yes, Series 1 and series 2 DirecTV tivo's were hackable. Directv based DVR's were non-existant so of coarse they were not hackable.

Now compare the Tivo Series 3, 4, and now Roamio (which by the way blows Genie out of the water) to the DirecTV DVR's and security is equivalent. Blaming Tivo for early generation HW security and celebrating DIrecTV by using the security lessons learned by TiVo and broadcom really is joke. DirecTV sat on thier butts, let Tivo put the DVR on the map, pulled Tivo, and has never caught back up since.

I just moved all my season passes online from my XL4 to my new Roamio in 5 minutes. How is that working on Genie? Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, Youtube, MLB.tv, Spotify, Pandora, Rhapsody, Live365, photos, apps, etc, etc... Yes, yes, you don't want/need those features but fact is TiVo does it. DirecTV doesn't.

Saying Tivo doesn't have the brains is a farce as well. What they don't have is the money DirecTV does. For years people say TiVO is going under but they never do. Between patents, litigation, agreements with D* for providing 0 service, and then on top of that dropping out the Roamio shows TiVo has more brains in it's little finger then DirecTV will ever have.

I know this is a pro-DirecTV forum, but some of the bs you guys post is just humorous. Genie is a very good DVR. I don't denie that. But Roamio/TiVo still lead the way no matter how hard DirecTV and their blinded followers continue to compare a THR22 with 5+ year old SW and HW to Genie and ignore what Tivo as done without DirecTV with the Series 4 and now Roamio.

Unfortunately, these 2 companies will never play nice again, so we never will really see what TiVo could do in the satellite bussiness again,


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I still have my Tivo THR22, but am handing over to my 78 year old dad who has had a HDVR2 (w/750gig drive) for 8 years now, who just tried a HR22 and does not like it. He does not need whole home, etc. so it is a lateral move and simple, but now he will get all the HD channels on his TV using the same interface.

I am loyal to both companies.... I have many family members that signed up with DirecTV because of the TiVo DVR's and helped make DirecTV to what it is today. There was quite a lot of heckling on this site towards TiVo in the delays/development of the THR22, saying how stupid TiVo and their engineers were for not being able to get their software implemented and getting rid of bugs on DirecTV hardware, which contributed to the delays.

I can say this....I have more constant freezing/pixellating/whole home DVR issues for many months now with my Genie that I never had with my THR22 other previous DirecTiVo model. Once I physically unplug the power from my Genie, all the other 10 HD-DVR's work nicely and play whole home very well. I am a little surprised it is taking so long to get this fixed, and my wife has beyond had it with the Genie. She still likes using the HDTiVo once in a while, located in the other room.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

codespy said:


> I still have my Tivo THR22, but am handing over to my 78 year old dad who has had a HDVR2 (w/750gig drive) for 8 years now, who just tried a HR22 and does not like it. He does not need whole home, etc. so it is a lateral move and simple, but now he will get all the HD channels on his TV using the same interface.


Hang on here, is your Dad on your account and at your location? If not, you will not be able to transfer your THR22 to him, unless you actually own it, and get a new Access Card.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

It's confirmed owned (cannot discuss why) thus will be deactivated off my account and activated on his.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't think you know what bait and switch is.


Tivo would bait me into switching to another provider. :rotfl:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

codespy said:


> It's confirmed owned (cannot discuss why) thus will be deactivated off my account and activated on his.


Ok, just making sure. There are sometimes misconceptions


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I see that Solid Signal states that the THR22 is unavailable. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Ok, just making sure. There are sometimes misconceptions


No worries......thanks.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The THR22 just doesn't compare to what some cable companies are offering. For example here are new features in the winter update for RCN customers:


Dynamic Tuner Allocation : This means no longer having to lock up tuners for use for the Mini's , they will be pulled from a pool when needed
What to Watch Now Feature.. : This is a pretty cool feature that addresses some of the need to constant channel surfing with looking for something to watch. You probably have seen it on the TiVO App, It's now coming to your T.V. It shows your whats on Right NOW with regards to Movies / Sports etc..
Some Easy to Use Guide Filters, Filter by Genre etc..
Browse Web Videos is going away, this has been replaced by Web Video Hotlist
Mini's and Previews now will have the ability to access and modify the Season Pass Manager and To Do List on the host DVR.
Some Changes around Closed Captioning Changes (Transparency)
HTML 5 support, Which will include TWO REMADE Apps :
New Pandora App (HTML 5 Version)
AOL On! (HTML 5 Version) with TechCruch App
New MOVIEFONE App that is a very nice replacement to the legacy fandango app.
All these apps will launch late on Friday..
The Opera Store will launch in January, within the Opera Store App there are about 140 apps the include everything from Facebook, Twitter , Games , Weather , etc.. We are still working on that App and hope to launch it in Early Jan.

They have full HD UI. Apps and a full featured App store coming soon (far wider variety than DirecTV Genie / HR2x or even average cable equipment). They do multi room with Tivo Mini's. They have the Tivo iPad app.

The DirecTV implementation is just a hampered 10 year old product that they tried to release as "new!". No wonder it doesn't have as wide adoption. I don't see what the harm would be if Tivo would push to port their Roamio (known as the T6 platform to cable operators) to DirecTV. It could bring modern day Tivo lovers to DirecTV, and it would also bring people into Tivo. It's really a win-win for both companies.

Oh well, their loss. If DirecTV doesn't deliver the missing HD when D14 is operational, they could lose me to the local cable operator and Tivo. I will have to see how it plays out.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Yup, who ever needs a TiVO in my market, has to clean up the 4 inches of dust on the boxes!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


That's what I would've said, with many upgrading or signing up to Directv receivers, I bet the warehouse would have plenty TiVo THR22 collecting dust, plus with the software issues and the extra $5 bucks a month on top of the $6 (if it's and additional box otherwise $6 credit) who would want to.


----------



## gpshead (Jan 8, 2014)

For reference, I just returned to Directv (from 3 years in dish vip722k hell) and ordered a TiVo as my DVR. TiVo is the main reason I bothered to return to Directv. The installer had to drive to a warehouse 27 miles away to grab a THR22-100 TiVo as he said there are not many in stock. It isn't a common request. I asked how many people ordered the TiVo and he said it was rare, "probably 1 in 100". There was a big rush on them in 2012 when they were reintroduced but that's about it. Most of what they install today is, unsurprisingly, the Genie because that is what they push people towards. 

I don't really care. ALL of the other DVR user interfaces still suck (Genie and Hopper included). The Directv TiVo is a DVR and only a DVR. It does its one job well even if parts of its UI are really showing their age by not having changed since 2002.

For everything else on your TV (youtube, amazon, google play, music, photos, etc) get a Google Chromecast ($35) or a Roku ($80) and you'll be set.

The reason Directv TiVos do not have the features of a non-proprietary cable TiVo like the Roamio is that directv does not want to provide customer support for them and frankly does not want to enable people to buy content from a third party they are not getting a large chunk of the revenue from.

TiVo as a company? Doomed to irrelevance. DVRs are a stop gap to be used only by those without a good internet connection where broadcast mediums are the only way to get large content in the long run. Non-DVR features are simply not going to carry them anywhere. TiVo should have sold themselves to DiSH or Directv years ago. It'd have been the best way to end the old Echostar (dish) vs Tivo patent lawsuit that crippled Dish DVRs.

Alas, we can't have good things.


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

Yup,
The THR22 does a fine job of replacing the old ED Beta tape recorder with smooth fast forward/reverse and pause.
The THR22 with the TiVo GUI has a better guide, better now playing menu and an intuitive remote control.
So if you don't want the whole home feature of the D* DVR's, the THR22 is the way to go.
If D* wanted to, they could have had the TiVo GUI enabled in order to have the whole home features, but they wanted to push their "house brand" DVR in order to avoid paying TiVo a fee for their GUI.
Too bad that D* decided not to use the TiVo GUI. I would have been ok paying D* an extra fee for the TiVo GUI on their high end boxes.
A friend of mine that has a HR34 is always complaining about it locking up and having to power cycle it. He has had it replaced once, but it still locks up occasionally.
My THR22 just keeps going like the eveready bunny.
I would like to have the whole home feature, but I'm happy with having the TiVo GUI in a HD DVR.
Perhaps, down the road, D* will port the HR34 over to the TiVo GUI.
It could be downloadable to the current DVR's and the user could select which GUI they wanted to use.
Oh well, just a "pipe dream" ( for you young kids,,, that's a very old term used a long time ago)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

frankygamer said:


> Nice to apples to oranges comparison. Yes, Series 1 and series 2 DirecTV tivo's were hackable. Directv based DVR's were non-existant so of coarse they were not hackable.
> 
> Now compare the Tivo Series 3, 4, and now Roamio (which by the way blows Genie out of the water) to the DirecTV DVR's and security is equivalent. Blaming Tivo for early generation HW security and celebrating DIrecTV by using the security lessons learned by TiVo and broadcom really is joke. DirecTV sat on thier butts, let Tivo put the DVR on the map, pulled Tivo, and has never caught back up since.
> 
> ...


Uh, no. Tivo couldn't code themselves out of a dip, much less a giant crater they dug for themselves for years. Thats why DIrectv dropped them. You have no idea how late they where with the hr10-250 do you? Hint, we aren't talking weeks or months. There is a reason Directv said enough of this stupid stuff. Then when they agreed to let them come back they where again years late. Its pathetic.

They finally seem to be spending some money on r& d and have a great product with the Romano that has plenty of features I think Directv should have had ages ago. No denying that. but the current Tivo Directv sells is a joke IMHO because tivo had their head burred int he sand for far to long. If its not got five tuners it isn't good enough just because of that, much less the rest of the reasons. And that isnt even taking into account My opinion on their older interface which I detest. Some people love it, and that's fine though. But just on abilities a genie kicks the directvs but all over the place. The one thing it had that is an advantage is the series limit. Other than that, its got nothing .

I wish Tivo would cut a deal to port the romano to the hr44. That would be fantastic for everyone no matter which unit you like.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

gpshead said:


> For reference, I just returned to Directv (from 3 years in dish vip722k hell) and ordered a TiVo as my DVR. TiVo is the main reason I bothered to return to Directv. The installer had to drive to a warehouse 27 miles away to grab a THR22-100 TiVo as he said there are not many in stock. It isn't a common request. I asked how many people ordered the TiVo and he said it was rare, "probably 1 in 100". There was a big rush on them in 2012 when they were reintroduced but that's about it. Most of what they install today is, unsurprisingly, the Genie because that is what they push people towards.
> 
> I don't really care. ALL of the other DVR user interfaces still suck (Genie and Hopper included). The Directv TiVo is a DVR and only a DVR. It does its one job well even if parts of its UI are really showing their age by not having changed since 2002.
> 
> ...


So your reasoning that both companies dvrs suck is that they don't include amazon and netflix streaming etc? Or something else?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

BAMCAT said:


> Yup,
> The THR22 does a fine job of replacing the old ED Beta tape recorder with smooth fast forward/reverse and pause.
> The THR22 with the TiVo GUI has a better guide, better now playing menu and an intuitive remote control.
> So if you don't want the whole home feature of the D* DVR's, the THR22 is the way to go.
> ...


how is their now playing list better than the Directv one?

And I don't think Whole home is the reason to debate between the two, I think two tuners vs five is the first main reason.

We will never see them let people download and chose between guis, I don't think they install the same.. And please, HR44, not hr34! :rotfl: The hr44 is just great. Its not the same experience as any other directv branded dvr that you have had before, IMHO, once you have been using it for a while.


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

5 Tuners,, that's fine if you have that many programs on at the same time that you need to record.
Once or twice over the years I have needed a 3rd tuner, but recording 2 shows at once works for me.
The only thing I would like D* to do is enable the THR22 software to work with the whole home feature.
Too bad that D* has abandoned the THR22. 
The only reason that D* had them produced was to satisfy the die hard TiVo fans.
D* said that there wouldn't be any major software updates, not even to fix known bugs... Too bad.
It is interesting that D* features the TiVo in their TV commercials to draw in potential subscribers.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

BAMCAT said:


> 5 Tuners,, that's fine if you have that many programs on at the same time that you need to record.
> Once or twice over the years I have needed a 3rd tuner, but recording 2 shows at once works for me.
> The only thing I would like D* to do is enable the THR22 software to work with the whole home feature.
> Too bad that D* has abandoned the THR22.
> ...


I think they are trying to get rid of all the unused Tivos more so than anything else.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BAMCAT said:


> 5 Tuners,, that's fine if you have that many programs on at the same time that you need to record.
> Once or twice over the years I have needed a 3rd tuner, but recording 2 shows at once works for me.
> The only thing I would like D* to do is enable the THR22 software to work with the whole home feature.
> Too bad that D* has abandoned the THR22.
> ...


that is until you have a Genie in your hands.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They have to advertise, its in their contract.

And I still have never seen that no updates even to fix bugs on it press release. Thats on tivo to do anyway...

We will see what happens when 2017 hits I guess, to see if they try again with an updated version. I wish they'd do it now. They will both innovate more if they are both available.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

The only thing I want from Directv DVR's is transferable EHD's instead of EHD married to one DVR, I know is off topic but it would make changing DVR's a lot smoother with recordings intact, As far as adding apps that other non-Directv's TiVo's have is not gonna happen since that's competition to pay tv service.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> They have to advertise, its in their contract.
> 
> And I still have never seen that no updates even to fix bugs on it press release. Thats on tivo to do anyway...
> 
> We will see what happens when 2017 hits I guess, to see if they try again with an updated version. I wish they'd do it now. They will both innovate more if they are both available.


Just to clarify, there was one update not long after the release....01B5. This fixed some bugs and added back one back door SPS code (30 sec skip) after DirecTV mandated all of them be stripped. Even the clock in lower right hand corner was removed per DirecTV for whatever reason.

TiVo was well aware of the HR34 Genie while fine tuning the software on the THR22 and developing the Roamio, but DirecTV was never going to authorize more than a 2-tuner HD DirecTiVo compete with their own branded DVR, plus it was not in the contract from years ago.

I support both companies, and my 70+ year old parents love the THR22 I gave them last month after using series 2 DirecTiVo's for the last 8 years. I have no TiVo's left on my DirecTV account. Since DirecTV has the final say on software updates, I would not hold my breath on another update for the THR22, unless someone changes the daylight savings schedule in the future like in recent history. 

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Steven P Ignots (Feb 10, 2021)

BAMCAT said:


> On the TiVo Community Forum There is a posting that D* isn't supporting the THR22 anymore and they don't has spares to replace failed units.
> That makes the THR22 a very short lived platform.
> I know that this is wishfull thinking, but wouldn't it be nice if they were migrateing the TiVo software to a later box?....not!
> The good thing about the THR22 is that if the hard drive fails, it is a no brainer to install a new drive and get it back up and running, don't have to load an opperating system of configure the drive at all, the box does all the work.
> ...


WeaKnees still has THR22-100's in stock; standard and upgraded hard drives.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Steven P Ignots said:


> WeaKnees still has THR22-100's in stock; standard and upgraded hard drives.


Welcome to DBSTalk. I realize you're new but you responded to a post that was made seven years ago.


----------



## Steven P Ignots (Feb 10, 2021)

For sure, but figured that some still out there like me have the 100's and might want to know a source to replace or have repaired.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The website does warn that the receivers will be added as leased. There are some retailers who have had trouble getting AT&T|DIRECTV to activate the receivers they sell. Good luck.


----------



## Steven P Ignots (Feb 10, 2021)

James Long said:


> The website does warn that the receivers will be added as leased. There are some retailers who have had trouble getting AT&T|DIRECTV to activate the receivers they sell. Good luck.


They (AT&T) activated my new unit on Saturday.


----------



## Claude A Greiner (Dec 8, 2018)

Steven P Ignots said:


> They (AT&T) activated my new unit on Saturday.


I did one a few weeks ago. It's a royal pain. Expect to be on the phone atleast an hour before you find an idiot there who knows what they are doing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

answering to TS - yeah, as new FW is spooling for the boxes, it's promising


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

P Smith said:


> answering to TS - yeah, as new FW is spooling for the boxes, it's promising


What the....what???


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

codespy said:


> What the....what???


I would read literally zero into this


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the model is not stopped supporting, FW is updating - see FW monitor site


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> the model is not stopped supporting, FW is updating - see FW monitor site


In the past, firmware firmware updates have sometimes promised little more than dealing with a daylight saving event.

Putting a bandaid on something isn't necessarily something to celebrate.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

at least FW is updating ...


----------



## 1DAVE1 (Oct 22, 2007)

No one ever went into much detail about the THR22, it was touted by dtv because They had it. But it was soon forgotten because it was just clunky n slow. Plus dtv was focusing on saving the poorly engineered HRxx platform.

My two owned THR22's are still rockin in 2022! The software sucks but it was never TiVo's fault. 
Being part of the beta test team DirecTV clearly gave TiVo a ****ty and under powered platform to configure the TiVo software to. They clearly put TiVo in a corner. From what I seen the UI from the 10-250 was used as it is clearly standard definition. 
Big things were planned for the THR22 like swivel search and kids zone but things kept having to be removed because the cpu just couldn't keep up, it caused too much lag, hanging and freezing etc.
I'm guessing TiVo signed the contract just to remain with DirecTV for the future thinking they could make it work, unknowing how slow and bad the HRxx platform truly was. 

TiVo did all the removing and tweaking they could possibly do staying within the narrow lines that dtv gave them. 
I think if the dvr could have been overclocked some it may have helped, but would have probably reduced stability. 

I've run mine trouble free with a WD 2tb green drive and got about 7 - 8 years out of a hard drive. It pauses every once in a while and has a few studders but it beats the hell outta DirecTV's UI. 

These are owned as TiVo transfered ownership at the end of the testing, so I will keep using them as long as they run and I keep Directv.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

We still have a THR22 and my wife insists we keep it going as long as possible. I've replaced the hard disk twice, but otherwise it is trouble-free.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

1DAVE1 said:


> No one ever went into much detail about the THR22, it was touted by dtv because They had it. But it was soon forgotten because it was just clunky n slow. Plus dtv was focusing on saving the poorly engineered HRxx platform.
> 
> My two owned THR22's are still rockin in 2022! The software sucks but it was never TiVo's fault.
> Being part of the beta test team DirecTV clearly gave TiVo a ****ty and under powered platform to configure the TiVo software to. They clearly put TiVo in a corner. From what I seen the UI from the 10-250 was used as it is clearly standard definition.
> ...


Just read your post- I technically still have mine from the Beta testing too, but I gave it to my mother who still uses it many hours a day at age 82. That was after testing ended in summer of 2013. I was pretty active in that Beta. The IRD didn’t have the pretty front bezel that DirecTV subs got once it was released into the wild- it still has the TiVo service number on a sticker on the front bezel of the stock HR22 IRD.

I did the same as you though- tossed a WD Green 2TB drive in it when I gave it to her in 2013 and it’s been filled up since (recordings auto delete to make more room for new ones). It’s lasted 9 years now- unbelievable.

I also still have the TiVo Best Buy/Insignia TV for that Beta test they shipped me towards the end of the DirecTV Coyote Beta and it still works fine except the Chumby apps are of course long gone. That was fun doing two Betas at once for a short period of time but a lot of work, with all of the homework! Thankfully they let me keep the 32” TV too.

Good times, thanks for posting and reliving the memories. 👍


----------

